# Blank Canvas - What would your 2500-3000 sq. ft. dojo have?



## MikeBielat (Jul 23, 2013)

If you had the means, what would your 2500-3000 sq. ft. dojo have?

Where would the pro shop be? How would you arrange the spectator area? Would you opt for a square facility or rectangular one? 

Speak your mind and let me know what your dream dojo would include...


----------



## MikeBielat (Jul 24, 2013)

For me, I would love to have a traditional dojo like in the movie: Kuro Obi (Black Belt)



Hardwood for days. Clean walls. I'd probably ditch the expensive looking vase though! Especially if I taught kids classes lol.

Or go with something more modern (still with some ancient roots) like the training area created for Discovery Channel's Xtreme Martial Arts. 


I love the i-ching symbols on the floor


----------



## Balrog (Jul 25, 2013)

MikeBielat said:


> If you had the means, what would your 2500-3000 sq. ft. dojo have?
> 
> Where would the pro shop be? How would you arrange the spectator area? Would you opt for a square facility or rectangular one?
> 
> Speak your mind and let me know what your dream dojo would include...



I have 2750 sq. ft. currently.  It's not the best layout, very long and narrow, about 80 x 35 (rounded).  We have the pro shop in the front, along with the bleacher seats for the spectators.  There is a three foot wide walkway down the left side for the students to get to the back area where the office and dressing rooms are.  The mat area covers about 1800 sq. ft.

In an ideal world, I would have about 3000 sq. ft., in a more square shape; 60xx50 would be great.  Again, pro shop in front, seating area in front, but separated from the floor by a windowed wall.  Dressing rooms, office, etc. in the rear, along with a break room with sink and refrigerator.


----------



## Carol (Jul 25, 2013)

I relike idea of a square-shaped training hall.  Will add a few more thoughts when I get a sec....great topic!


----------



## Instructor (Jul 25, 2013)

My ideal is much smaller.  800 sq feet maybe.  I like a smaller class and training environment.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 25, 2013)

Our warehouse space is about 2000 sf, and it isn't big enough.  We have equipment storage, a couple of sofas on the side for observers, a partitioned area that someday might be a store area, a small office, and a single restroom.  Our floor space after that is probably 1400 SF and it gets quick eaten up by people swinging sticks.  I would like to add a dedicated heavy bag/striking target area and one thing I have wanted for years is a small room with padded walls to practice hard contact drills and sparring in a confined space.  Right now we keep putting people through sheet rock. :d


----------



## MikeBielat (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. If I ever did open up a studio (would be a long time dream come true) then knowing what others "wished" they had really helps so I could just get the square footage once and be done with it. Of course, there is quite the conundrum between maintaining the lowest rent (typically leasing a smaller space) and having the clientele to fill the dojo... Obviously, the lowest overhead is most desirable. 

I love the idea of having bleacher seating. I know my high school recently upgraded their bleachers with ones that can be collapsed and pushed back to the wall. 

Question, my current training space has the spectators wide open and flush with the floor. IT GETS WAYYY TOO LOUD. The only thing it seems to be good for is when we have belt testing since a bunch of folding chairs can be added on quick around the edges so all can see.

What type of spectator areas seem to be the most well-received from your experiences? 

- My daughter's dance school has a large sitting area with like a closed circuit TV that you can watch the children from. Not a fan of that.
- The floor can be wide open with bleachers
- The sitting area can be blocked off with a half wall or glass wall.
- etc.


----------

